# Justin Bieber is such a subhuman



## BloatedTwink (Oct 25, 2019)

just a few years ago:











Agepill is the most brutal pill


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 25, 2019)

Old pics he looks good now


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ya doesn't seem he aged very well.


----------



## BloatedTwink (Oct 25, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> Old pic he looks good now



with a shitload of makeup, even then his face doesnt look the same

hes still painfully average at best


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 25, 2019)

He collagenminned. It's just what happens to prettyboys as they age.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 25, 2019)

BloatedTwink said:


> with a shitload of makeup, even then his face doesnt look the same
> 
> hes still painfully average at best


Lol cope af


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 25, 2019)

he got rich and stopped giving a fuck


----------



## needsolution (Oct 25, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> He collagenminned. It's just what happens to prettyboys as they age.


Lack of top tier skincare + not healthy life (drugs, alcohol, shitty food). Same with Lachowski and others. Just look at people who really care about themselves like Leto, Cruise, Brad Pitt etc...


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 25, 2019)

eyes said:


> Ya doesn't seem he aged very well.



No pretty boy does, their average life expectancy is like 22yo

That's why maesthetics >>> pretty boy


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 25, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> No pretty boy does, their average life expectancy is like 22yo
> 
> That's why maesthetics >>> pretty boy


Maesthetics or masculine/Dom I agree


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 25, 2019)

needsolution said:


> Lack of top tier skincare + not healthy life (drugs, alcohol, shitty food). Same with Lachowski and others. Just look at people who really care about themselves like Leto, Cruise, Brad Pitt etc...



None of those a good examples...

Cruise and Brad are maesthetics, they will age better regardless of collagen loss because of bones. Leto does take care of himself but there's a lot of genetics playing a role in his case


----------



## needsolution (Oct 25, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> None of those a good examples...
> 
> Cruise and Brad are maesthetics, they will age better regardless of collagen loss because of bones. Leto does take care of himself but there's a lot of genetics playing a role in his case






+ he is recessed

Also trust me if u got money u can age twice better than average person. Most of them just dont give a fuck thinking that their beauty will last forever and just have unhealthy lifestyle where they get drunk nor high from drugs every weekend on shitty parties etc


----------



## Averagecel (Oct 25, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> No pretty boy does, their average life expectancy is like 22yo
> 
> That's why maesthetics >>> pretty boy


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 25, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> Old pics he looks good now


The agepill is near


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 25, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> The agepill is near


He will lose all of his collagen in 2 years


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 25, 2019)

imagine @Tony fucking that


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Oct 25, 2019)

All those years of being buttfucked by executives took its toll


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 25, 2019)

He’s married rich af and slayed models like this



his ex gf in his youth with 200+million fans what’s looks for him now lol


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 25, 2019)

needsolution said:


> Most of them just dont give a fuck thinking that their beauty will last forever and just have unhealthy lifestyle where they get drunk nor high from drugs every weekend on shitty parties etc


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 20, 2020)

BloatedTwink said:


> just a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cherry picking but still brutal


----------

